
Uncle Mining, an Ethereum Consensus Protocol Flaw - amitmittal1993
https://bitslog.wordpress.com/2016/04/28/uncle-mining-an-ethereum-consensus-protocol-flaw/
======
celticninja
So does another Ethereum hard fork mean we have:

ETC - ethereum classic, the 1st pre-hard fork coin

ETH - ethereum as it is now

ET2 - the post 2nd hard fork version of ETH?

